# Found pigeon, won't fly, no visible injuries downtown LA



## DDavid

I live in a condo complex in downtown Los Angeles. On Sunday evening, I found a pigeon well inside the building sitting outside an apartment door. I thought he had flown into the building and couldn't find his way out. I gently guided him down the hall and onto an open patio. He walked the whole way, and turned around and came back in.

I figured he was sick and took him into my apartment and put him into a box with a towel for the night. The next day, I brought him down to a garden in our common area, and he sat in the same spot all day long and into the evening. After it got dark and he still had not moved, I brought him back in and he spent another night in a cardboard box.

He's been with me now for four days, and has spent the last two days and nights on my balcony, eating seeds (he loves raw pine nuts)and drinking some water. He seems stronger and more active but still has not tried to fly away. No drooping wing(s) or visible injuries. Because of the rules here, I cannot keep him on our balcony much longer without incurring a fine or getting evicted.

Any thoughts on how to re-introduce him to a flock? It's possible he is young (no wattles) and never leaned to fly. It's also possible he was attacked by a hawk, who I have seen chasing pigeons lately in the neighborhood. He is not someone's pet, he's afraid of people. Is anyone out there with a back yard who would be willing to take him in? I very much doubt he will survive if I have to turn him out - which seems cruel.

Any advice or help appreciated!

David


----------



## Skyeking

*Hi David!

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

He is either sick, or injured and therefore not able to fly. He is in no condition to be released, as he will be vulnerable to further harm. He may be a pet or not, but we can help.

Have you checked him out thoroughly to see if he is injured? If he has been cat caught or injured by hawk he will need antibiotics.

Can you post a picture of the bird?

Is it possible to keep him indoors for now? *


----------



## DDavid

Good Morning Skyeking,

Alas, I live with a 23 lb. Maine **** cat, so keeping Lucky (the pigeon) inside is a challenge. I bring him in at night, so that he is not cold. He has a box outside should he wish to get inside a bit, but he generally prefers to be out.

With help, I examined his wings carefully. No swelling or missing feathers. He moves around fine and grooms himself. When I captured him the second time he flew (kind of) down a stairwell which was a dead end -- hence my being able to bring him back in.

He is more active than a few days ago and is eating well. He is moulting downy feathers; the feathers on his wings and tail look normal to me. There is a modest bald spot on the back of his neck and his feathers in that area appears somewhat matted. I have considered taking a damp, soft cloth and trying to clean him up a bit. His beak is not broken or chipped. His eyes look normal. He spread his wings to "hop" out of his box this morning. I took this as a good sign, because his preferred means of escape is to run. I have observed him stretching his wings and flapping them a bit, however, he has no interest in flying away, which he may easily do from the balcony.

He is very shy. When I have to pick him up he makes a sound which I can only describe as a cry for help and of fear. It breaks my heart to scare the poor fellow.

My sense is that if I could only keep him for a time, he would recover, however, at this point we're both in danger of becoming homeless. I will try to attach pictures, but they are not all that great. Lucky likes to sit under the chair and getting close to him with a camera is a challenge.


----------



## DDavid

*Lucky Update*

Here are some additional pictures of Lucky. You will note all the droppings, which I clean up daily. When I first found Lucky his droppings were very green and he had diarrhea. I know he is improving and wish I could keep him, but I just received a violation notice.

Is there any way to encourage him to fly without hurting him?

I don't much about pigeons, but I get the impression he is young and was in shock when I found him. He appears to be so much better than he was 5 days ago.


----------



## Skyeking

*
he looks like he has been thru a lot and needs time to re-cooperate.

He may just be suffering from starvation and that is why he is weak and not flying, in time he may fly again. The full dolip type droppings look good, the thin green ones not so much.

Do you have any probiotics or organic apple cider vinegar? A drop of the ACV in his water dish will help repopulate good gut bacteria as well as help crowd out bad bacteria. 

We may be able to find a rehabber for you to take the bird. Let me see what I can do.

He will need to be examined and possibly treated for parasites (endo and ecto) *


----------



## DDavid

*Lucky Update #2*

Thank you for your most recent posting, it gives me hope. I used the last of my organic ACV to clean and sterilize everything yesterday. I will get some more today and add a drop to his water bowl.

Is there any benefit to cleaning him with a damp cloth? I am trying to keep him and his environment as clean as possible, but he has an uncanny ability to walk through his own droppings just as fast as I can wipe them up.


----------



## Skyeking

DDavid said:


> Thank you for your most recent posting, it gives me hope. I used the last of my organic ACV to clean and sterilize everything yesterday. I will get some more today and add a drop to his water bowl.
> 
> Is there any benefit to cleaning him with a damp cloth? I am trying to keep him and his environment as clean as possible, but he has an uncanny ability to walk through his own droppings just as fast as I can wipe them up.


*Thank you for doing everything for this little bird. He Is a smart little bird to find you.

Have you tried offering him a bath (cat litter type dish) with water in it, in a sunny wind free location? If he is really starting to feel better he may just bathe on his own. I myself would not force bathe him, unless he can dry in a warm, draft free area.

He does look like a youngster, and I would not try to force him to fly at all, he needs time to heal and gain weight. He needs to expend all energy on healing not flying.

Are you able to feed him pigeon seed? That will help with healing. *


----------



## TAWhatley

DDavid, please call me about this pigeon and thank you so very, very much for assisting it. I am down in South Orange County and can take over care of the pigeon if you can get it to me. I may also be able to get you in touch with someone in the South Bay area that can help. We'll figure it out. 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Lucky, the downtown LA pigeon, arrived at my home this afternoon. S/he is a bit thin but should be just fine. Lovely little blue check feral. Many, many thanks to DDavid and all the care and effort put into saving this young pigeon. 

Terry


----------



## DDavid

*Lucky The Downtown LA Pigeon*

I never thought I could get so attached to, and invested in a pigeon. I too was an orphan, sometimes it takes one to know one. Thank you so much for all the help! I only had Lucky for a week, but thanks to the good advice and support I received, he looked like a whole new bird when I handed him over to more capable hands to complete his recovery.

If possible, please send a note to let me know how Lucky is progressing.

You folks are the best!


----------



## Skyeking

*Thank you for the update Terry, and thank you, DDavid for your care and concern over this young bird. I wish more people who be as proactive as you are when a creature is in need.*


----------



## TAWhatley

Lucky is doing just fine. I'll keep you posted DDavid. Looking like Lucky is a girl at the moment, but we shall see.

Terry


----------

